# Uncoupling levers for diesel engines?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Let me try to explain the question. First, I like the Bachmann couplers which seem to operate nicely using a little chain and lever. I just finished working on 'short coupling' an Aristo FA/FB so that the diaphragms nearly touch. I've searched for pics on the net to see how diesels actually handled uncoupling but to no avail. I've seen a couple of pics wherein A units had a lever curving around the front. So, how to replicate uncoupling an A & B unit?
a href="http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/...rtndr4.jpg" target="_blank">


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have an exact answer for you, but I may be able to guide you to the answer. There are websites that have maintenance and operator's manuals for the prototype locos, and they may have closeup drawings or pictures. There are two ways to operate the couplers, prototypically speaking. Some cut levers use a chain and pull the pin up, others are arranged UNDER the coupler and the lever pushes UP on the pin, which is how most passenger cars are arranged. 

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My USAT diesels have cut levers very similar to your picture. Here's a USAT F3, you can see the cut lever.










Greg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Any info appreciated! I like 'scale' where practical. My pic is what I made for my Shay. Seems as though there are tons of 'stand-off' pics, but not much in the way of closeup pics.......with the exception of 'loggers'!


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Greg! While I was 'talking', you were posting!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you could probably buy the lever and the nice little "eyelets" from USAT. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

eyelets are chep use fishhooks ends


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Sometimes ya' gotta just know what you're talking about! By doing a search on "Cut levers", I found enough info/pics to do some modelling. Brass rod, and yes, fly fishing eyelets (Walmart), and some chain, think I can make some! Using one of the designs would allow uncoupling the Aristo style couplers with the underneath, 'U' shaped wire. Have to upload some pics and will post later. Bill


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Some pics:
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/...-lever.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/...oupler.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/...pler-1.jpg


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Having trouble uploading from Photobucket!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The pictures are informative.

This should make it easier to see them.http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll232/TennBubba_photos/coupler-cut-lever.jpg



coupler 1


coupler 2 

coupler 3 

Chuck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Bill,


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I thought that those pictures were in excess of our 800 pixel width, so I used the link.

Chuck


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Know what's funny? I read somewhere recently about cleaning up the mold lines on AMS couplers - yet look! There they are! On the prototype! 

You'd almost think they were cast in a mold... 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I never touched the mold (parting lines) lines on my Accucraft couplers because those lines made them look so realistic! I kept the "as cast" parting lines on my 1 1/2" couplers, too.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 05 Feb 2011 07:58 PM 
Thanks Steve, I thought that those pictures were in excess of our 800 pixel width, so I used the link.

Chuck 
Oops, you're right Chuck,







new computer & monitor and I haven't adjusted yet, got to recalibrate myself, thanks, they're resized now.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

My solution to the 'cut lever'. Included is a pic to show one type on a heavyweight. I did the lever to make it easier to move switches in the back of the FA. Wanted to get the A/B units close. My little lever moves only 1/8" or so to release the Aristo coupler.
a href="http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/...bsdeck.gif" target="_blank">


----------

